# Tips for Watco Danish Oil cap?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Seems when I get Watco brand danish oil, the lids always have issues. This last one I got , I checked before I got and it was the least stuck of the ones they had. After using once, I had to use pliers to get off and each additonal time. I went to use last night and even with pliers its just free spinning like a busted ratchet, same feel and sound. I even slightly buckled the top of the can from force so hesitant to try more brute force. ANy tips to get these things to work well and stay working?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tear off the plastic cap thingy and just use the metal cap underneath it. This is what I do.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i always wipe the rim down with rag before putting top back on :<))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Tear off the plastic cap thingy and just use the metal cap underneath it. This is what I do.
> 
> - Redoak49


same here,they have the worst caps,fortunately i dont use there product anymore.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Tear off the plastic cap thingy and just use the metal cap underneath it. This is what I do.
> 
> - Redoak49


Ok cool, thought about that last night, but was worried I would rip a hole in it or something. Thanks! Will do that when I get home.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

The advice to remove the plastic cap is spot on in my view.
Those caps are on a lot of cans, and I automatically remove them before I ever use the product inside.


----------



## Cold_Pizza (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah mine is sitting in a mason jar with a tape label, just couldn't fight with it anymore


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

+1 on taking the plastic off. 
Water pump pliers for when the cap is stuck…


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> +1 on taking the plastic off.
> Water pump pliers for when the cap is stuck…
> 
> - Gentile


This is what I did, works great with the water pump pliers. A also took an awl and scraped out some of the varnish boogers inside.


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

I can't say enough about Stop Loss Bags


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I can t say enough about Stop Loss Bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks intersesting,i see woodcraft sells them,i might have to try these,thanks.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> I can t say enough about Stop Loss Bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now feel the pain with the WATCO danish oil lids, terrible non functional design.
Pottz, did you find those Stop Loss Bags?
They'd be good for me also , Once I get the lids off that is.
Regards
Anth


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I just got a new order of stop loss bags. I had bought 8 back when I first noted them, used them, and feel they work really well. Ordered 8 more for some new finishes I am having to replace as the old ones were NOT in a stop loss bag.

I got mine directly from the maker. On both orders I sent them exactly the sum of what they said the cost was, and on both orders I got a pretty substantial refund. Evidently they have a better deal if you buy more stuff? If so I never saw mention though. Effectively the prices are what WoodCraft had them on sale for, and I ended up getting money back both orders. So cheaper from the maker, and pretty quick shipping.

I would suggest getting the funnel, get the filler, and adapter set, and get some extra caps. Ya lose a cap, you just lost the bag, having a 25 cent extra cap is a no brainer.

Never talked to them, but anyone sends me $$$$$ back and says too much $$$, valued customer. Well, I like that.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I can t say enough about Stop Loss Bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i havn't bought any yet but i checked out the site therealsteven posted so i will soon.im tired of gunk built up on can lids that you cant reseal properly.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Add me to scraping that stupid plastic lid!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, Steve. Just ordered a supply of bags, a funnel and strainer. 
What do you use to hold the bags when filling? How about storage?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

What do you use to hold the bags when filling?

- Gene Howe
[/QUOTE]
gene when you get your bags the manufacturer sends you a sheet showing how to make a stand to hold the bags,saw it on this you tube video.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I was just wrestling with the cap on "Watco Exterior Wood Finish" today… It's similar to the Danish oil..

The little cardboard layer inside the cap split in two. A top half and a bottom half. 
Half still inside the cap, and half still on the can… and it gave me an idea….

Next time I close a can like that for any amount of time, I'm gonna add and extra layer of that cardboard piece. Maybe a little grease or something between the layers..

And yeah, the first thing I always do is to get rid of that plastic "safety" piece on top.

There was one time where I wound up crushing the cap with a big pair of channel-locks. The thing just woudn't come off. I think that one was Danish oil. ...I wound up poking a hole in the other corner of the top, with a 16d framing nail. That worked too


----------

